# R34 Skyline Pics and 400bhp



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Just wondering what it takes to get an R34 GTR up to about the 400bhp mark (nice figure for the road, I think). Keeping it as simple as possible. Also what sort of 1/4 miles times would it run, just puts the 400bhp into perspective.... 

Any pics or links to sets of R34 pics would be great! Would also like to see what some have done to the interiors of the R34.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi mate
Dont think it would take much to get one to 400bhp, exhaust, induction, decat and a remap should do it, (someone correct me if im wrong)
Here are some pictures of my R34, standard except for exhaust and a Z tune front bumper


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I would probably want to take the power further, but well later. So the first stage would be 400bhp or so. If its that simple, thats great... even if its only 380ish. Got taken out in Robbies monster, was great fun, but a little too much for my first skyline 

Want to spend some money on brakes and suspension first, as well as the interior and exterior, so cannot go ballistic on the engine at first.

Car is stunning!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Here's my R34

















Here's some interior pics of mine, hope will be of inspiration


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice CE28 there you got.... Are they 18 or 19's??


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks........19's


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

That's a great looking 34.. Awesome interior!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice interior!! Not a fan of leather, but that does look good!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/91081-newera-34-gt-r-omori-tune.html?highlight=omori

mine, but its got added badges now! lol and a few other things

400bhp - just boost controller / decent exhuast & airbox


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

induction kit,
downpipe,
de-cat,
decent exhaust,
iridium plugs, heat 7 ngk,
boost controler,
ecu,
map,
400,
cams for a bonus,
my 33 is 436 with this and a bigger intercooler which doesn't help the power but was on the car when I got it.
don't forget to do the pads and maybe front discs.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

matty32 said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/91081-newera-34-gt-r-omori-tune.html?highlight=omori
> 
> mine, but its got added badges now! lol and a few other things
> 
> 400bhp - just boost controller / decent exhuast & airbox


stunning car... was looking at yours earlier!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

myline said:


> induction kit,
> downpipe,
> de-cat,
> decent exhaust,
> ...


By ecu do you mean standalone? or piggyback? or remap? Which ones are recommended? Personally I am not a fan of piggybacks... Standalone is quite an expense considering what I want, but that is a very decent figure you have, for minor changes!

My supra required a lot more to get to 451bhp at the rear wheels... I know AWD and RWD should not be compared in this manor  I had fueling, cams, standalone, fmic, etc. I used a LINK ECU....


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

any more interior pics??


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks fantastic r33-vspec.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

r33 vspec - awesome R34 you have! I am going to be treating my R34 to some CE28s in bronze too! :thumbsup: 

Has your interior been retrimmed?!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks guys!



grahamc said:


> any more interior pics??


Thought you wasn't keen on it......!

































Those are the only ones I got with me at the moment. Haven't taken any new pics of the interior lately


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

+1 for if the interior has been retrimmed?


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

hmm... can't edit

i love what you've done... is it alcantara or suede??


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of leather, but do like the look of yours  Also like the carbon fibre look 

I meant any other interior pics, but of yours was good as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

r34skyline said:


> hmm... can't edit
> 
> i love what you've done... is it alcantara or suede??


Yep original Alcantara


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

not that it's going to mean much here in Oz, but how much did it cost all up id you don't mind me asking??

i want to get some Alcantara stuff done, but i think it will be too $$, so i'll prob just go suede


----------

